# Does Anyone Know What This Light Means?



## Duraguy (Dec 29, 2013)

I was driving home in my 2014 Cruz Diesel earlier when a Dash Light came on that I can't Identify. It appeared to be a tire with the letters "TC" inside and a \ across the letters and tire. When I stopped and got out the owners manual, I couldn't find any reference to it. When I started the engine and drove a short distance home it never came on again. Thanks in advance for any info.

Guy


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The symbol you describe is an alert for the Traction Control being disabled.
You can reproduce the alert by pushing the T/C button, which also disables the traction control.

As far as the 'Why'd it do it' .....can't answer beyond speculation but generally caused by a wheel speed sensor sending information (or no information) that is not useable to the computer.......I have seen this after driving through a deep puddle.

Might have been an anomoly of sorts, never to repeat.

If it happens with any frequency a code will be set enabling the dealer to locate which sensor is the troublemaker.

For now, fear not,

Rob



To other mods.....why is this post showing as moderated?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Traction Control. That light comes on for a few reasons. First, is because you are STUCK, and are needing help, so, this comes on, and spins the correct wheel to try to get you unstuck.
The other issue that will make this come on, is if you have pushed the button. Its located next to the shifter.
It'll also come on, if there's a issue with the car. But, other lights come on as well..

I'd try the button first!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> Traction Control. That light comes on for a few reasons. First, is because you are STUCK, and are needing help, so, this comes on, and spins the correct wheel to try to get you unstuck.


This is incorrect. It will reduce throttle position based on the difference in speed of your front and rear. It is typically picked up by the abs sensor. If I am not mistaken even the diesel has an open diff. It will come one when the front tires/tire is moving significantly faster than the rear.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

We had that come up the other. I must have accidentally touched the button as when I pressed it again it went out.


----------



## Duraguy (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks to all who replied. This morning, I figured out what it means and how it happened. My dog was with me and she likes to come up on the center console from the back seat and I believe she stepped on the button, which I think the factory was stupid to locate right there. Anyway when I looked in the manual, a couple of pages in where it shows the dash panel and all the symbols, that one wasn't shown (Probably doesn't come on all cars). I had stopped the car and pulled out the manual. When I restarted the car the light didn't come on, because it obviously resets. Thanks again.

Guy


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Duraguy said:


> which I think the factory was stupid to locate right there.
> 
> Guy


WTH was GM thinking?? They should know dogs walk on consoles! :smileystooges:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've had passengers accidentally press that button. Doesn't cause any issue, just turns off the stability and traction control.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

T/C light means traction control is off

car goin skiing light means traction/stability control is activated


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

diesel said:


> I've had passengers accidentally press that button. Doesn't cause any issue, just turns off the stability and traction control.


It only turns off the stability control if you hold the button down like 8-10seconds, just pressing it toggles the traction control only.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> It only turns off the stability control if you hold the button down like 8-10seconds, just pressing it toggles the traction control only.


Thanks for the clarification, I didn't realize that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> WTH was GM thinking?? They should know dogs walk on consoles! :smileystooges:


Same problem exists with the window control buttons. There was a recent news story about a dog that stepped on the window control and was sucked out of the car at 55 MPH.


----------



## polarcatman23 (Apr 13, 2020)

boraz said:


> T/C light means traction control is off
> 
> car goin skiing light means traction/stability control is activated


Do you know what the symbol with the lock on it is for?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

polarcatman23 said:


> Do you know what the symbol with the lock on it is for?


anti theft system passlock


----------

